

OpenSSH (5.2 and below) zero day exploit being released to Full-Disclosure - r11t
http://lists.grok.org.uk/pipermail/full-disclosure/2009-July/069752.html

======
ErrantX
FYI this was posted earlier and killed not long ago

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=714479> (the consensus is FUD)

~~~
r11t
Thanks for pointing it out.

